# Rijkelse Bemden - kurzer Bericht



## clambake (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich war gestern an einem der Maasplassen - Rijkelse Bemden unterwegs. Der See ist ca. 1km Lang und war den ganzen Tag komplett menschenleer! Hier ein Luftbild:










Ich war von der Umgebung/Natur dort absolut begeistert. Leider hatte die Tour einen kleinen Haken! Es war eine Schneidertour... Ich will nicht lange jammern aber gerne verstehen was ich beim nächsten mal besser machen könnte. 



Equipment: Schlauchboot mit Aluboden, Echolot, Spinnrute, etc.


Das Wasser dort war schön klar, der Bewuchs an Wasserpflanzen teilweise schon extrem. Im Flachwasser sah man Fischbrut. Ich habe den See hoch und runter mit Jigs, Spinner, Wobbler und was noch allem bearbeitet. Das Echolot zeigte eher gähnende Leere. Alles in Allem sah ich an diesem Tag im flacheren Wasser: Eher kleine Rotaugen im Schwarm, EINE Grundel, zwei äußerst Fette Karpfen. Für Zander war das Wasser zu klar? Aber ich sah kein einziges Zebra. Keine frechen Barschjungs im Kraut, kein bisschen Hecht? Ich hab an diesem ganzen Tag nicht auch nur einen Zupfer bemerkt.


Worauf ich hinauswill: Ich fand den See eigentlich toll aber kann es wirklich sein dass da einfach NICHTS drin ist?! Um den See ist Landwirtschaft, sind die Seen dermaßen eutrophiert? 



Ich habe immer wieder gehört dass angeblich an den Maasplassen 'nichts mehr geht' habe diese Aussagen aber nicht für voll genommen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------

